
How Steve Jobs makes a $499 iPad sound cheap - harrydry
https://twitter.com/GoodMarketingHQ/status/1186975340310257666
======
perl4ever
An ad flyer in the mail had a set of 48 "collectible" US quarters purportedly
at a huge discount. Oddly enough, if you divided by 48, the ostensible
original price was close to $2 per quarter, and the discounted price was 26
cents.

